# Ficus and others...



## Teiko's Mom (Sep 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if Ficus trees are safe? Ferns? How about Ginger plants? (The decorative ones with varigated leaves.) I also have snake plants ,marginatas and periwinkles. I assume most herbs are safe? So many questions...These are all growing in my yard so when Teiko is much bigger, he'll have access to them all..trying to think ahead


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 28, 2008)

I know Ficus trees and Periwinkles aren't safe for tortoises. Not sure about the other plants.

Danny


----------



## andrewbimmer (Sep 29, 2008)

Tortoises eat the following herbs:
Coriander, Dill, Mint, Parsley, Basil, Oregano, Rosemary and Thyme.


----------



## Itort (Sep 29, 2008)

Ginger plants are eaten by asiatic tortoises, haven't seen a mention of it for torts from other continents. As far as ferns you need to know the species, some are eatable and some are not.


----------



## Teiko's Mom (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice...I'll try and find out about the ferns. We have so many different weed, vines and plants here it'll be hard to id all of them.
I may just have to keep Teiko "locked up" inside a large enclosure when he gets bigger


----------



## Itort (Sep 29, 2008)

If you can find a source on wild foods for south Florida in most cases if a human can eat it so can the tort. I've got references on wild foods for the temperate North America but not for S. Florida or the Carribean area.


----------

